# Beady eyes!



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I've noticed that compared with other dogs, Bruno seems to have really small eyes. They look like a gorilla's eyes - small & brown in the middle of a big face. I looked up the cockapoo "breed standard" (they are all different I know) & that seems to say they should have big sad eyes rather than small & beady. Does anyone else have a small eyed poo?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has small poodle eyes, rather than big cavalier eyes - it just depends!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The cocker has a droopy sad eye known as the 'Haw' 


Poodle have tite needy eyes, so it just depends on who your Cockapoo takes after. Some clockers don't have the droopy eye


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly kinda has human eyes don't know if they are poodle or spaniel?? But everyone comments on how cute they are


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger has big beautiful brown eyes.that sparkle when she is happy and she is all ways happy


----------

